
Kontrast Is a Contrast Checker - _ZeD_
https://carlschwan.eu/2020/09/15/kontrast-1.0.html
======
unicornporn
Very good timing, six days (23/9) before the European Web Accessibility
directive becomes effective for older websites. :)

For those outside Europe: websites of public sector bodies will have to meet
WCAG 2.1 AA.

